# Visita fatta



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2012)

-Tutto a posto? sei nervosa? perchè se sei nervosa puoi dirmelo. Vedrai. Andrà tutto bene. Vuoi un altro caffè? Un biscotto? Torta? Yogurt?-
Io spiaccicata sul tavolo che tentavo con la forza del pensiero di far trasbordare il caffè dalla tazza direttamente nella mia bocca o in alternativa far apparire una cannuccia.
Morta di sonno ero. In maniera imbarazzante.
-Che ne dici di un pò di silenzio Mattia?Come fai ad essere così trillante?- 
-Perchè sono ancora un ragazzino e tu no. E' biologia.-
Mi sono messa ridere. In effetti è una buona teoria.
-Allora Tebina...sei nervosa?-
-No. E' una visita.-
-Ma ci sono anche i risultati della biopsia...-
-Se ci fosse stato qualcosa di allarmante il gine mi avrebbe chiamata. E non l'ha fatto.-
-Ok. Sei sicura che non vuoi che dopo...-
-No Mattia..ho da fare delle cose in centro dopo. Finita la visita torna pure in ufficio io prendo i mezzi. Poi sono in ferie oggi, quindi...Ok.Mi devo risvegliare dalla catotonia e muovermi. mezz'ora e sono pronta.-

Saletta d'aspetto. Quasi tutte donne. Pochi uomini accompagnatori e anche particolarmente distratti.
Io a mandare mail di lavoro a Luca, che stamattina sembrava particolarmente ritardato, Mattia pure ai suoi visto che è qualche giorno che ci sono problemi da lui e sta facendo le 24 ore al lavoro.

Mail di Manager. Senza oggetto.
Devo avere fatto un movimento con il corpo perchè Mattia si è girato a guardare. E l'ha vista.
Ho sentito un brivido di freddo.
-Non ti molla proprio sto Manager eh?-
-No..lo sai...il progetto è particolarmente impegnativo..-
-Non guardi che vuole?-
Ho chiuso tutto. -No. saranno sempre i soliti problemi e in questo momento non ne ho proprio voglia.-
-Però un pò ti piace  vero?-
-Si, te l'ho sempre detto. O no. Ricominci con la gelosia globale? fra un pò arriverai a Raggio di Sole, poi...-
Ha sorriso, chiudendo anche il suo pc -Sei furba e sono convinto tu abbia cambiato gusti in fatto di uomini, lo sai. Prima eri solo pedofila, adesso invece cominci a guardare anche il vecchiume...E ho un range di sospetto troppo ampio, che va dai 18 ai 60...Controllarti sta diventando un doppio lavoro.-
-No guarda...te lo restringo subito. Minimo 25 e massimo 55...Ho dei limiti pure io...ma poi che te ne frega di stare li a controllarmi. Non ti faccio mancare niente, vivi e lascia vivere.-_ flap flap_
-Ti soddisfo sessualmente Tebe?-
Mi sono venuti gli occhi a civetta.
Ma ti pare una domanda da fare nella sala d'aspetto dell'oncologico prima di una visita alla guest star? Con le stigmate tra l'altro e pure con utero a colabrodo.
-Mattia hai bevuto?-
Mi ha preso una mano e ha cominciato a guardarmi le unghie che proprio ieri sera ho super brillantinato in un franch da urlo. ( che a lui non piace)
-Allora? Ti soddisfo sessualmente?-
Minchia è serio. -Hai veramente questa paranoia? Certo che mi soddisfi sessualmente e credo di darne ampie dimostrazioni pur non ululando e urlando come una gatta in calore...Ma perchè questa domanda?-
-Tu tradisci per sesso e se io ti soddisfo tu non tradisci, seguendo il tuo ragionamento...-
Ci ho pensato un attimo. E no. Non è proprio così.
-Certo che ti vengono in mente cose strane visto il posto.- gli ho detto.
-E' la mail di Manager che mi sta facendo pensare...-
-Pensi ti possa tradire con lui?-
-Non lo so. Non lo conosco se non tramite  i tuoi racconti lavorativi ma...potrebbe essere. Sei affascinata dagli uomini burberi e incazzosi.-
-Se fossi davvero affascinata avrei scelto un compagno burbero e incazzoso no?-
-Certo...ma non parlo di compagni, parlo di toy per usare un tuo termine...-
-Mattia. Perchè stiamo facendo questo discorso? Comunque ti ribadisco una cosa...-
-O no...arriva la frecciata avvelenata tebana...-
Ho sorriso -Su due cose puoi stare certo. La prima. Niente sentimento. Io ti amo tutto esattamente come sei.. E il sesso non è tradimento. Tu puoi fare uguale, lo sai. Seconda cosa. Non mi abbasserò a tradirti mai con un sciacquetto. A differenza tua. Quindi anche la tua autostima verrà risparmiata.-
-Rassicurarmi qualche volta no e?-
-Tu dovresti già essere rassicurato da me. Sono qui. Siamo insieme. E ti amo da morire. Se soffocotto in giro mica è perchè amo un altro eh?-:carneval:
-Avrei preferito sentire...che so..._Mattia non ti tradirò mai_...- e ha fatto la faccia da cucciolo bastonato.
Ho riso stampandogli un bacio sulla bocca -Finchè non sono pronta a stringere un altro patto di fedeltà, non te lo dirò.-
-Ti pago.-
-Per cosa?-
-Tutti hanno un prezzo. Pago la tua fedeltà. Fornitura di Chanel a vita per esempio.-
-Troppo poco.-
-Un brillante ogni...vediamo...tre anni?-
-Pivello..-
_Il numero 37 dal dottor..._

Visita andata bene. Nessuna infiltrazione, quindi situazione statica in lento peggioramento come nelle previsioni.
Prossima visita fra un mese e vediamo.
Non posso certo farmi operare adesso e comunque con controlli serrati non c'è pericolo.

Anche il cameltoe è meno stigmatizzato perchè da ieri niente più pannoloni e sto girando con lunghe gonne senza mutande sotto.
Che paradiso.
Sto godendo di poco...che tristezza...

Ora sono a casa e ho letto la mail di Manager.

_Ciao principessa, come va?_


Ho richiuso senza rispondere.
Ci penserò domani e ora...

Prendo un pò di sole in giardino.


----------



## Cattivik (28 Maggio 2012)

_"Se soffocotto in giro mica è perchè amo un altro eh?"

_Se non lo soffocotti è perchè lo ami? 

Ho fatto conquiste 

Cattivik


----------



## lothar57 (28 Maggio 2012)

in pausa anch'io mi sono abbronzato...e anche da me c'e'via vai felino...quanto son o belli ed eleganti...e'l'unica cosa che mi manca...il felinastro..

Tebe stai attenta Mattia e'furbo....fermati il gioco diventa pericoloso...sa il nome,sa che della email...io al tuo posto congederei manager..fino a setttembre....pensa che e'probabile che io faccia lo stesso.

Dobbiamo capire quando fermarci....


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2012)

Tu vuoi dire che Mattia è venuto con te alla visita, non è neppure svenuto e tu... fai passare in silenzio questo evento? Bravino poi a distrarti in sala d'attesa... no?


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2012)

*Mattia 1000000000000000000*infinito - Manager 0
*​
Manager colpito e affondato...
Grande Mattia...tebe altro che ragazzino, questo capisce molto di più di quel che mi aspettassi.
Un altro po' e ti sgama....(e no, non sto portando sfiga...  ).​


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2012)

bene.


----------



## Simy (28 Maggio 2012)

a me Mattia fa tanta tenerezza! è un cucciolotto! :carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (28 Maggio 2012)

Simy;bt2866 ha detto:
			
		

> a me Mattia fa tanta tenerezza! è un cucciolotto! :carneval:



Si, ma come la tua Yuma, mi sa......


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Maggio 2012)

sciaquetto :rotfl:

con quello hai affondato l'anima gemella facendolo passare per una cosuccia in rispetto a quel che prenderai in considerazione. la parte divertente però è che non ha percepito questo dettaglio ... forse perché non hai voluto dirlo in questo modo 

ultimamente mi sta divertendo più mattia, l'anima schiacciata sotto il peso delle parole. eppure pagherebbe qualunque prezzo per averti tutta sua.


----------

